#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Вег на Новый год

## Нико

Мои предложения следуют ниже

----------


## Нико

1) Салат "оливье" без мяса.
2) Жареные грибы в сметане, гарнир -- картошка.
3) Салат овощной, с китайской капустой и соусом бальзамик.
4) Момо (пельмени на пару) с овощами и сыром. 
5) Пирожки с капустой. 
6) Банальные картофельные драники с хорошим соусом.
7) Любые овощные блюда с тофу. 
8) и т.д. Хороши салаты из редьки с уксусом, например. Или вег. лазанья.

----------

Ануруддха (31.12.2012), Аньезка (31.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (31.12.2012), Ритл (31.12.2012)

----------

